# Der Frühling naht, die Mädels tragen wieder bauchfrei!



## Krone1 (1 Apr. 2014)




----------



## Spezi30 (1 Apr. 2014)

und was bitteschön ist daran jetzt lustig???...ich sehe nur, hier wird sich über Menschen lustig gemacht, die dick sind...toll... Und nein, betrifft mich nicht, aber man ja trotzdem nicht auf jeden Bashing-Train aufsteigen..


----------



## sluderjan (1 Apr. 2014)

Schon mal auf den Kalender geguckt oder auf dem Weg nach Australien?


----------



## glani (9 Nov. 2015)

haha


----------



## lofas (9 Nov. 2015)

lustig :WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## exec (11 Nov. 2015)

Da erhofft man sich ein tolles Bild und dann sowas


----------

